# Show your snowiness!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

As I am not a snowman from the N, I don't know much about snow and its removal, but can you all post some impressive snow pics? I would like to see/hear about how deep the snow gets in your area and any pics showing REALLY DEEP like snowed in types of days! Buried your car, house? Had to live off of coal and jelly bellys for like 2 weeks? 

I find it really interesting! 

:bouncy:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

so you like seeing the snow while your down in LA drinking beers in your shorts... Nice...


back yar pick 1 the snow was deeper but this was from january


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my hungry turkeys


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

burried boat...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> 
> *my hungry turkeys *


SJ,
Did you know that wild turkeys make great table fare?:eat:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looking back towards barn.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

House from drive


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

argee, you gotta get past that urge to kill the wildlife... i just bought a turkey for .48 per lb... no need to shoot, boil/defeather or anything.. i just unwrap it and cook it...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> 
> *argee, you gotta get past that urge to kill the wildlife... i just bought a turkey for .48 per lb... no need to shoot, boil/defeather or anything.. i just unwrap it and cook it... *


:truth:
You mean you just bought a factory grown and processed, don't know what's in it, washed in its' own feces turkey for .48 per lb.... 
:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i guess when you put it that way.. it does not sound too tastey...


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

He must have been born in the bayou! 

<img src="http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid89/p3f09759fd715e401db8834bf253cdf43/fa84f519.jpg">


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> 
> *i guess when you put it that way.. it does not sound too tastey... *


Prove it to yourself. Go buy a farm fresh turkey or chicken and a similar store bought one. Put each in a bowl of fresh water to soak. After a few hours look at the water. What's in the water is the same juices your cooking it in. It makes you think.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *He must have been born in the bayou!
> 
> <img src="http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid89/p3f09759fd715e401db8834bf253cdf43/fa84f519.jpg"> *



DeereBob thats how we are down here whenever there is an ice storm or snow that how everybody is.:smiles: They are all saying what is this stuff and no driving:driving: till it melts.:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I was trying to figure out which southerner it was in the picture... Jody or Andy?

<img src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid89/p3f09759fd715e401db8834bf253cdf43/fa84f519.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Its me*

Thats what i would look like if i went up north:smiles: Slip sliding away :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres the snow last winter first day i had the camera


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*one year ago today*

We got our first snow of last winter and it was a duzzy.Dumped over 2 feer overnight. Made for a strange opening day of shotgun season.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: one year ago today*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *We got our first snow of last winter and it was a duzzy.Dumped over 2 feer overnight. Made for a strange opening day of shotgun season. *


Got that in my neck of NY also. AND it just kept on snowing till like May, then just changed to rain. NOT a good year


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*yep*

seen better


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

much better


----------

